# 7/12/06 - Pepsi Pro Summer League: Chicago Bulls v. Miami Heat



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Bulls vs. Heat*









*v* 









​

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html


_todays action is *game three* on the schedule._ should start around 7 pm ish? - *game starts 20 minutes* after the completion of Nets/Pacers game






:usa:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Revenge!

Let's get tham back for knocking us out of the play-off by whipping their summer league squad!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Wynn said:


> Revenge!
> 
> Let's get tham back for knocking us out of the play-off by whipping their summer league squad!


Revenge will be sweet, Dorrell Wright.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Lets get Miami prepped for whats gonna happen when we meet them THIS season in the playoffs by spanking their Summer League team and sending them home crying.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea dorell wright sucks. hes the reason y highschool players shouldnt skip college


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya us doing um in summer league style should really have them shook by the time the playoffs start! :biggrin: I can see Wade and Shaq already coming up with a game plan to stop us!!! Cedric Banks, Eddie Basden, Justin Bowen, Malik Dixon, Michael Harris, Jackie Manuel,Aaron Miles, Ellis Myles,Ugonna Onyekwe, Tim Parham,Drago Pasalic ,Luke Schenscher,Chevy Troutman, Tiras Wade, Jason Williams  Who would want to face those guys?? Not me thats for sure!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

can someone please post a link to the windows media player version? that runs a lot smoother for me than the nba.com version.

thanks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Try this out

http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/Jczv!0D18mmK6!8BE82Wvk7zHCRdfIiPEuJYVJcz14ZCcOVBhYxUOuDZrshehHNodXuxVl8rwxS17GQPNGTNmA==?e=.asx


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is it just me, or is Thabo not in?

Aaron Miles/Ugekway/Basden/Thomas in from my view.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus starting off good!


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

and theyre zooming on the ft! wow


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Basden has no touch.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> Try this out
> 
> http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/Jczv!0D18mmK6!8BE82Wvk7zHCRdfIiPEuJYVJcz14ZCcOVBhYxUOuDZrshehHNodXuxVl8rwxS17GQPNGTNmA==?e=.asx


thanks sloth. 

:greatjob:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Why did T.Thomas go to the bench so early??

Whats up with the commentators?! They suck. They have should have the commentator block for 1 min if they crack an uncalled lame joke or they are just plain stupid meaning that id rather no commentatory for the whole game..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They're making fun of Larry Brown


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NO! Thabo's in street clothes.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Link isn't working for me


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Is it just me, or is Thabo not in?
> 
> Aaron Miles/Ugekway/Basden/Thomas in from my view.



thabo is in street clothes. resting? perhaps "they know" already and are giving others burn? (for the scouts).


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thabo in street clothes apparently.. that sucks.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Safolosha not playing today. His in street clothes.. 

Injured?!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mms://gwmlive.streamos.com/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asf?ts=1152745447&ttl=43200&cs=ACEC279608AE443D0137051BA5FAC564159E7C9C


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

thabo not playing?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

WORKING!

Picture is better also


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

no thabo, no fun
tyrus has big shoes to fill now


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

I can't turn the volume up?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Man, Tyrus has that jumpstop, semi-lowered shoulder move that Amare uses to separate himself from teh defender in the block before going up for the shot. It's impressive. He uses the lack of balance of the defender to get that bump and create separation.

I'm not saying they are similar players, so don't flip out, but I am comparing this ONE move.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

are we wearing black jerseys?


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

The ROY said:


> are we wearing black jerseys?


yep. dragos on fire


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

tyrus 7 points

tyrus is a man

go tyrus and stuff


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ventura said:


> yep. dragos on fire


oh

*wipe sweat off forehead*

i was following #32 in the WHITE jersey for a second lol


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas can SHOOT....his stroke is sweeeeeeet


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Thomas 20 footer, smooth.
He looks good.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Tyrus with about a 21 footer. Guy looks 3000% more confident, and should be absolutely excellent on pick and roll if he can hit that shot.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

drago with another hoop


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Drago looking confident. He can hit the long jumper. 

Gotta love TT and his outside shot.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

God. I've been trying to watch since the beginning, but I'm freezing up so much I've hardly seen a basket/


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This Drago guy is solid.....and Tyrus with outside jumpers, that's a scary sight to opponents eyes!

The positive is that we're only down 4, and Earl Barron hasn't went off yet...you can't contain a player like Earl for too long...........


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus is never going to get shots that open in the regular season, but I agree with everyone else; he looks special. He's so much faster than everyone else on the court. I love watching him on the base line. I'm really excited to see how he is playing by the end of the season. If he can put it all together he could be a star.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ty doing good, but not as exciting without Thabo.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

TT's reactions off the board are absolutely Rodman'esque. Every one else looks like they're moving in slow motion.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

One more thing. I have to give these announcers some props. They're pretty funny in a Wayne's World kind of way. They suck while they cut. I mean that in a good way.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I love these announcers - they mentioned Old Style! Of course, the Old Style of today isn't made in La Crosse anymore, but now I'm homesick. :biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> Tyrus is never going to get shots that open in the regular season


I remember seeing a clip of Tyrus burying a 22footer with two defenders in MID air.....and he drained it easily...

I'm not saying he's going to keep doing that, but to know that he CAN is something kind of wonderful


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> TT's reactions off the board are absolutely Rodman'esque. Every one else looks like they're moving in slow motion.


 So far his shot selection is reminding of Dennis too. Don't get too in love with that deep jumper bigman, get down in the post!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> One more thing. I have to give these announcers some props. They're pretty funny in a Wayne's World kind of way. They suck while they cut.


They're funny.....but they keep talking about drinking scotch for the past 2 games....they make some funny *** comments about the players and the gameplay though

"Schentzer looks about as comfortable as a rash from 24 ft out"

hahhaha


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

try this link tom b.

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


ok, these announcers have to be drunk! they're now pronouncing names backwards on purpose.


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

such sweet thunder said:


> One more thing. I have to give these announcers some props. They're pretty funny in a Wayne's World kind of way. They suck while they cut. I mean that in a good way.


 :biggrin: 

they certainly do suck


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

such sweet thunder said:


> Tyrus is never going to get shots that open in the regular season, but I agree with everyone else; he looks special. He's so much faster than everyone else on the court. I love watching him on the base line. I'm really excited to see how he is playing by the end of the season. If he can put it all together he could be a star.


how can i watch the game. Do i have pay


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

" I saw Drago in the hall before the game and he said I will break you" lol


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wow. See him crash the boards from the corner. He reads so well.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thomas needs to dunk the ball when he rebounds that close!


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Nobody stops Drago in the low post. NOBODY.

:smile:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

harley said:


> how can i watch the game. Do i have pay


 The link is at the beginning of this thread. Go down to 'watch summer league live' or something. It's free.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

harley said:


> how can i watch the game. Do i have pay


follow the link at the top of the thread. The Orlando Magic site has a link on it.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lol @ them clowning luke


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gotta love Ty's activity today.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

He so much better than any post player we have, sans the fro, of course. If he can stay on the court he is going to win us ball games. I'm getting excited.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

harley said:


> how can i watch the game. Do i have pay


or you can try the link i posted in #46.

opens up in windows media player. bigger screen and slightly better picture.



i actually think it speaks very highly of thabo that he's NOT playing today. giving him a rest to see some other guys - after all there are scouts from every team there as well as tons of european scouts.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Siznappppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alley oop to Tyrus Thomas, OMFG!


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

sloth said:


> Try this out
> 
> http://nba-boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/Jczv!0D18mmK6!8BE82Wvk7zHCRdfIiPEuJYVJcz14ZCcOVBhYxUOuDZrshehHNodXuxVl8rwxS17GQPNGTNmA==?e=.asx


Link please


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyrus was so high on that dunk he brought down rain!


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus injured.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Apparently he got hit below the belt....


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

love it when that happens..


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *Bulls vs. Heat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this was the start of the thread


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

These refs suck.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Looks like it's that same groin pull. I hope it's serious and hes just not drama queening.

What is that sent?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

T2 looked better than Eddy curry on that spin into the alley oop dunk.


Oops.....did I say that?

:nonono:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

r1terrell23 said:


> These refs suck.


damnit i was holding it in but you beat me to it...

both teams in the bonus half way through the 2nd qtr??!?!? give us some respect, the Heat is the home team according to the scoreboard.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_"what is that scent? is it sex panther?"_


dantes world, excellent!

:laugh:



tyrus' confidence seems to grow with every game. cause that was nuts. he'll be fine.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL what's up with this dude shooting 3's...

get to the damn whole MAN!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone tell Thomas that isn't his shot. He is scaring me with his shot selection.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dorell Wright the next Penny Hardaway? He's a big kid that's pretty damn athletic playing the point....

These refs are killing me, give Earl Barron the superstar calls he deserves! He had 33 and 15 yesterday for god sakes!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vincent Grier.....KABOOM


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Too many jump shots there Tyrus . . . He can get anywhere he wants off the dribble.

Edit: In summer league .


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow. Vincent Grier.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dorell Wright the next Penny Hardaway? He's a big kid that's pretty damn athletic playing the point....
> 
> These refs are killing me, give Earl Barron the superstar calls he deserves! He had 33 and 15 yesterday for god sakes!



no


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL he was about to shoot that too..I bet Pete was like "GO TO THE DAMN WHOLE BOY!"

he got there nicely, just got fouled


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, I just got a shoutout for putting their webcast on youtube! No shoutout, but they mentioned it being on youtube, and I put it there!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7sE3NIpb-0Y


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm sure Tyrus' shot selection will change when he plays on the actual team. For now, I wish he'd play a little closer to the basket, and use the backboard like he did yesterday.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> Yes, I just got a shoutout for putting their webcast on youtube! No shoutout, but they mentioned it being on youtube, and I put it there!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=7sE3NIpb-0Y


That's awesome!


These guys are definitely drunk....they're talking about a man purse, saying names backwards, and a guy on a stairmaster

I love it


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

that three is just not his shot . . . Ug. dood thinks hes paul pierce.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

LuCane said:


> I'm sure Tyrus' shot selection will change when he plays on the actual team. For now, I wish he'd play a little closer to the basket, and use the backboard like he did yesterday.


My guess is Skiles would of had him on the bench after the 3 attempt


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Thomas never took a shot he didn't like


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Tyrus has fallen in love with that jumpshot :no:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We better regroup in the locker room.....we can win this game in the 2nd half! haha


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dorell Wright the next Penny Hardaway? He's a big kid that's pretty damn athletic playing the point....
> 
> These refs are killing me, give Earl Barron the superstar calls he deserves! He had 33 and 15 yesterday for god sakes!


Barron has a nba body, no doubt about that.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

For all the "Tyrus has small forward skills" lovefest there was here yesterday, is this game any indication that his movements (handle, etc.) are far from being anything but a 4?

I wish he'd play much, much closer to the basket when he isn't involved in a pick and roll.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tyrus has impressed me tenfold. I know he is missing threes but unlike Chandler, whom he was compared to, he feels comfortable taking shots. This tells me that we can develop that mid range game and some weight on him for the low post game. He is gonna be a great player.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I think the coaches are having him play away from the basket on purpose, for whatever reason. They have two other low post guys in there.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

badfish said:


> I think the coaches are having him play away from the basket on purpose, for whatever reason. They have two other low post guys in there.


That would make sense.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tyrus obviously doesn't have the jumper right now...but hell...atleast he's got the confidence to shoot it!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The announcers are alluding to a certain message board commenting on their broadcast. That wouldn't be us, would it? 

Their pretty damn funny and I believe they've been channeling Harry Doyle for the last 24 minutes or indeed they have downed a 1/5th of scotch.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

such sweet thunder said:


> that three is just not his shot . . . Ug. dood thinks hes paul pierce.


yea, he's gotten cold from the outside...he needs to go to the goal...but he can shoot from the outside, he's just off this game...I think he's trying to prove to the ppl that don't know alot about him that he can shoot but he's going overboard w/ it...he needs to stop worrying about the doubters and just go to the rack and DUNK!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Throw it down TWIG MAN, THROW IT DOWN!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

LuCane said:


> For all the "Tyrus has small forward skills" lovefest there was here yesterday, is this game any indication that his movements (handle, etc.) are far from being anything but a 4?
> 
> I wish he'd play much, much closer to the basket when he isn't involved in a pick and roll.


you can't tell from 2 games man...he's got skills for both, he's a 3/4...it all depends on how the Bulls decide to use him...and Tyrus is a team player so he'll do whatever is asked of him


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

although paxman is happy that tyrus has found a good
flow and jump shot in his game, paxman wishes that tyrus 
try more of that catch the ball on the block, go up and under,
do a spin move or 2, try a little of that hook shot, etc...

I like what he's doing, but considering team needs:
be not like mike, but be like McHale


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

One thing Tyrus has to work on from what little I've seen is defensive positioning. I haven't seen him shuffle his feet laterally in these games. He crosses his feet with his first step. He's going to get out-juked all day long if he doesn't fix that.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

badfish said:


> I think the coaches are having him play away from the basket on purpose, for whatever reason. They have two other low post guys in there.


Summer league is about seeing what a guy can do and trying to get him to work on parts of his game that needs improvement. When S.A sent Tim Duncan to summer league they told him to work on his left hand, and he took alot of left handed post shots and stunk it up. His gone on to do O.K

A complete and utter guess, they're trying to find a way to get him in a N.B.A offense next year and they want to see how he jump shot holds up in games.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

Why are they dogging luke? That's unprofessional.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Pepsi Did You Know!

Shangai Dong Fing Sharks, David Benoit played for them, same team as yaos'.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> you can't tell from 2 games man...he's got skills for both, he's a 3/4...it all depends on how the Bulls decide to use him...and Tyrus is a team player so he'll do whatever is asked of him


Um, yes I can, man, because I'm basing it on much more than these 2 games.

He might have the foundation to be a 3/4, but he does not have the necessary skills at the CURRENT time. 

I don't doubt he will work hard and try to maximize his skills. I simply hope he accepts the fact that his best ultimate position is a "4" with the ability to beat other "4s" off the dribble, and most importantly, hit the 18-20 foot jumpshot off the pick and roll---in terms of offense.

It's really not a knock on him, so you shouldn't take it as such. It's simply an observation on his current game. 

If the game is on the line RIGHT NOW, would you want Tyrus at the top of the key forced to create for others or shoot off the dribble? No. Because he doesn't currently have the skills necessary to be a 3. It's really that simple.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

r1terrell23 said:


> Why are they dogging luke? That's unprofessional.


These guys have no intentions of being professional


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

darlets said:


> Summer league is about seeing what a guy can do and trying to get him to work on parts of his game that needs improvement. When S.A sent Tim Duncan to summer league they told him to work on his left hand, and he took alot of left handed post shots and stunk it up. His gone on to do O.K
> 
> A complete and utter guess, they're trying to find a way to get him in a N.B.A offense next year and they want to see how he jump shot holds up in games.


Agreed.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Earl Barron MVP

He just posterized _____________________ 

Let's put Shaq on the block...Barron is the real deal!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

"how do you feel about men sitting cross-legged?"

hahahahhahahahahahah these guys are HILARIOUS


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

LuCane said:


> Um, yes I can, man, because I'm basing it on much more than these 2 games.
> 
> He might have the foundation to be a 3/4, but he does not have the necessary skills at the CURRENT time.
> 
> ...



I agree. I think he has the greatest chance to create a mismatch as a 4 with 3-like quicks and skills.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> The announcers are alluding to a certain message board commenting on their broadcast. That wouldn't be us, would it?
> 
> Their pretty damn funny and I believe they've been channeling Harry Doyle for the last 24 minutes or indeed they have downed a 1/5th of scotch.


Try here: http://orlandomagiczone.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/8891029871


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Stop post padding so I can pass you up.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

sloth said:


> Stop post padding so I can pass you up.


Ok, I'll slow down. :biggrin:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, they just slammed Matt Gardener for the choppy feed!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Barron going to the line for #11 and 12...

Can you imagine him and Wade together? We're going to be shooting 50-60 FTs a night...


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

LuCane said:


> Um, yes I can, man, because I'm basing it on much more than these 2 games.
> 
> He might have the foundation to be a 3/4, but he does not have the necessary skills at the CURRENT time.
> 
> ...




The reason I say he is a 3/4 is b/c of his size...sizewise, he's not big enough to be a 4 right now...but he's probably too good inside b/c of his athleticism and length to be a pure 3...personally, I think he's got the skills right now to be a 3, but that's cuz I've seen him in like 50 games and have played against him before...as far as the game being on the line, well if you're talking about SL game, then yes, I wouldn't mind Tyrus at all having the ball at the top of the key to create a shot (hopefully driving all the way to the goal) or a shot for someone else...if ur talkin in the NBA, then of course not, but he's a rookie... I don't know what rookie I would want to have the ball w/ the game on the line...also, I agree that if he can put on some weight (which he will hopefully), then his best position would be the 4..but if he can't put it on, he'll be a guy that can play the 3 or the 4 b/c of his size...

p.s. these announcers are pretty stupid...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow that block was nasty on that oop to Dorell....


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Barron going to the line for #11 and 12...
> 
> Can you imagine him and Wade together? We're going to be shooting 50-60 FTs a night...


I thought you already were.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

4th quarter = Barron time


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 4th quarter = Barron time


i think the board you're looking for is here:

http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/forum?room=nba


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

paxman said:


> i think the board you're looking for is here:
> 
> http://forums.espn.go.com/espn/forum?room=nba


 i'm confused? i think i know where i am


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

> personally, I think he's got the skills right now to be a 3, but that's cuz I've seen him in like 50 games and have played against him before...


No offense, but you've said this enough times to make me question what it is about you seeing him so much, and having personally played against him, that makes his skills at the "3" position so apparent to you...

...yet so hidden in actual live games. 

I know you've seen him a million times, everyone here knows that, but it doesn't make what you have apparently seen glimpses of on the practice court come to life in live games, at game speed. Maybe he can take people off the dribble. Maybe he can handle the ball well other than just in a straight line. 

We just haven't seen it. And I'm not just talking summer league.



> also, I agree that if he can put on some weight (which he will hopefully), then his best position would be the 4..but if he can't put it on, he'll be a guy that can play the 3 or the 4 b/c of his size...


The flaw I see with this is that implies the fact that you think him being great is foregone conclusion. A basic inevitability that we must all recognize and accept. 

He should be a good player at the "4" if he can put on weight.
If he can't put on weight, he'll just be a good "3."

IMO, that's flawed.

I want to see him do well, and I think I've seen enough of him that tells me that if he DOES put on weight (which I fully expect), he has the chance to be an excellent player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

There was a spider on my wall, it was intimidating, I grabbed a piece of junk mail, and killed it.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

great penetrate-n-pitch by tyrus!
jib points!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Ron Jeremy Stan Van Gundy bit is hilarious. I can totally see it.

That didn't look like Goal Tending. It looked good to me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Aaron Miles seems like he could be a pretty decent role player down the road in his career....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

These announcers are the best, we need to get them for some Bulls games. Any admins listening? Hire these guys to do an internet radiocast for bbb.net. lol, not only are they testing out a new ball, but new whistles. I just fouled Dwyane Wade from up here.


----------



## harley (May 24, 2006)

sloth said:


> There was a spider on my wall, it was intimidating, I grabbed a piece of junk mail, and killed it.


for some reason i cant view the game live. Is thabo playing and how is thomas doing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> These announcers are the best, we need to get them for some Bulls games. Any admins listening? Hire these guys to do an internet radiocast for bbb.net. lol, not only are they testing out a new ball, but new whistles. I just fouled Dwyane Wade from up here.


I would chip in for part of their salary......these guys could be the next big thing


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

harley said:


> for some reason i cant view the game live. Is thabo playing and how is thomas doing


Thabo's veteran meter were off the charts, so the Orlando Summer League Commissioner made him sit out.

Tyrus isn't playing that good, he's had his moments, but he doesn't look lost like in the first game though.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I would chip in for part of their salary......these guys could be the next big thing


 next big thing as in, like, Enron and WorldCom?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I would chip in for part of their salary......these guys could be the next big thing


We should collaborate. We got the announcers down, now we just need cameras, and a license from the NBA to record. Take that ESPN. I suppose we might need to buy a keg too.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Score?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> next big thing as in, like, Enron and WorldCom?


 hahaha....buy low, sell high? These guys are funny at the level of John Belluchi, Eddie Murphy, Chris Farley...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ty with the spin and the dunk, 2 point game, 1:05 to go!


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

LuCane said:


> ...yet so hidden in actual live games.
> 
> I know you've seen him a million times, everyone here knows that, but it doesn't make what you have apparently seen glimpses of on the practice court come to life in live games, at game speed. Maybe he can take people off the dribble. Maybe he can handle the ball well other than just in a straight line.
> 
> ...



-- I have seen much more of him in LIVE games than in practice/rec center and playing w/ him...I said I've played w/ him before but not THAT much (just more than other ppl on this board, haha)...I've seen way more of him in actual games...

and I realize most ppl haven't seen the skills I believe he has yet...and that makes sense b/c he only played college ball for one year, wasn't on national TV that much at all, and he wansn't very highly recruited...so we're coming from very different perspectives as far as experiencing him live and the number of times we've seen him...

-- I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that he will be GREAT...I believe, in order to be the best he can be, he needs to put on some weight and play the 4...but it's gonna take time to put on that weight and it's NOT guaranteed that he will able to...but if he can't, I still think he will be a good player, just not as good as he could be

-- and I don't expect ppl to recognize and accept that he will automatically be a great player..b/c I don't either...BUT I guess I'm quick to defend him b/c I have seen alot of him and I feel most ppl are way to quick to form an opinion of him (good or bad)...most ppl just have not seen enough of him and shouldn't put so much emphasis on the one particular game they are watching him in at the moment...he's young and has to grow as a player alot so being inconsistent is expected


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sloth said:


> We should collaborate. We got the announcers down, now we just need cameras, and a license from the NBA to record. Take that ESPN. I suppose we might need to buy a keg too.


I think they've continuously stated they are drinking scotch...that might be a good choice to keep these guys happy


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Shot slection Tyrus :curse:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well from what I've seen tonight, I'll rank the East:

1. Miami
2. Chicago
3. Detroit
4. Cleveland
5. New Jersey


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> hahaha....buy low, sell high? These guys are funny at the level of John Belluchi, Eddie Murphy, Chris Farley...


 Well perhaps now that two of three are dead.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

That spin move by Tyrus for the dunk was impressive. Looked like a guard on that one. 

Of course, he follows that up with a terrible fadeaway jumper the next possession. :no:


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tyrus should have faced up and taken the ball to the goal...he's settled for the jumpshot too much today


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Well from what I've seen tonight, I'll rank the East:
> 
> 1. Miami
> 2. Chicago
> ...


Not planning on taking the regular season off this year? Should make the playoffs easier


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Ron Cey,

Bulls with the ball, down by 5.

11.5 seconds left. 

Game's over. No Thabo to bail us out this time. :biggrin:


edit: Just as I say that, Miles gets fouled on a 3 pointer.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> The Ron Jeremy Stan Van Gundy bit, is hilarious.


Once David Stern finds out they said that, and once someone tells him who Ron Jeremy is, I fully expect these guys to be taken out behind a Waffle House and shot between the eyes.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Once David Stern finds out they said that, and once someone tells him who Ron Jeremy is, I fully expect these guys to be taken out behind a Waffle House and shot between the eyes.


 Nah. 

Stern will have them taken out in public.

That's the way he rolls.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I know that it's just Summer League and these games mean nothing whatsoever, but we've lost two out of our last three games. This better not be a sign of what's to come this season, because even though it's WAY too early to start saying it's bad, I just hope that Tyrus and Thabo do well with us this year. We need help, and although we got some in the bigs, I still hope that these two are good even as rooks.

Let's win the next two games, and get out of Orlando on a positive note with the rookies.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I second the notion that these commentators need to be hired.

I'm loving the continuous roll of movie quotes and hilarious random statements. I've heard Anchorman & Old School quoted about 10x between yesterday and today. Obviously Will Ferrell fans.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

me three. it would be a hoot to have them call a regular season game. 

oh god i wish they would give tom bore and red the david stern waffle house special.



:biggrin:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1408

summary update of the game!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a good shooting night (and no blocks), but he definitely racked up the points...

19 points (4-17 FG, 11-17 FT)
12 rebounds (4 offensive)
2 assists
1 steal
1 turnover

http://www.nba.com/media/magic/HeatBulls071206.pdf


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Another nice game by Miles:

15 points (4-10 FG, 7-7 FT)
8 assists
2 rebounds
1 steal
1 TO

An interesting stat is that through three games, Miles only has three turnovers so far. He probably won't stick with the Bulls because of the number of guards we have, but he should get picked up somewhere.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I think he'll average about 10 ppg his rookie season.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I think he'll average about 10 ppg his rookie season.


I'm going for the double double out of him.

(I believe the points will be harder for him to get.)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Thomas was a bit of an OCB offensively today, but I don't mind at all. I like the fact that he has a face up game and can take the ball hard to the rim (and draw fouls). Kid has really surprised me.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

superdave said:


> Thomas was a bit of an OCB offensively today, but I don't mind at all. I like the fact that he has a face up game and can take the ball hard to the rim (and draw fouls). Kid has really surprised me.


 No kidding. He's already better at drawing fouls than any one on our team. If he ever, ever, ever gets that jumper to stick. Watch out. That Allly Oop today was absolutely rediculous.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> No kidding. He's already better at drawing fouls than any one on our team. If he ever, ever, ever gets that jumper to stick. Watch out. That Allly Oop today was absolutely rediculous.


That's whats been really encouraging about both Thabo and Thomas. The Bulls really did/do need players that can effectively take action to the rim, finish and/or draw fouls.

I wish I could see a clip of that alley-oop again. I remember there was some player who jumped to contest it, but Thomas was just in a different stratosphere.. caught it and made the finish.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I'm going for the double double out of him.
> 
> (I believe the points will be harder for him to get.)


I honestly think he could average 10 ppg EASILY, it's just a matter of minutes.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I honestly think he could average 10 ppg EASILY, it's just a matter of minutes.


Something like 10 ppg, 8 rpg, 2.5 bpg in 26 minutes?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> Something like 10 ppg, 8 rpg, 2.5 bpg in 26 minutes?


the 2.5 bpg may be a bit much...

but 10, 6 and a blk sounds about right....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Not a good shooting night (and no blocks), but he definitely racked up the points...
> 
> 19 points (4-17 FG, 11-17 FT)
> 12 rebounds (4 offensive)
> ...


If by "not a good shooting night" you mean "WAHT THE HELL WERE YOU THINKING!!!", then I agree. Foul % not so good, either. Still like how he looks when he's playing. Am hoping that he was asked to play more on the perimeter and he was following directions.

Anyone know why Thabo didn't play?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

With this being summer league, I have no problem whatsoever with Tyrus heaving up those 15-20 foot jumpers. This is the perfect time to be practicing those kind of shots. It's nice to win summer league games but it also is pretty irrelevent in the broad scheme of things. If he went out there and looked passive, I'd probably be FAR more concerned. The kid looks like a competitor and really goes after it (as if we didn't know that already). And he's still rebounding the ball and playing defense like crazy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Anyone know why Thabo didn't play?


He was asked to model for the bust the Hall of Fame is making of him.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

yodurk said:


> With this being summer league, I have no problem whatsoever with Tyrus heaving up those 15-20 foot jumpers. This is the perfect time to be practicing those kind of shots. It's nice to win summer league games but it also is pretty irrelevent in the broad scheme of things. If he went out there and looked passive, I'd probably be FAR more concerned. The kid looks like a competitor and really goes after it (as if we didn't know that already). And he's still rebounding the ball and playing defense like crazy.



Agree 100%.


----------

